# T5 bulb/lighting questions



## modernhamlet (Aug 9, 2005)

I just ordered the Current Nova Extreme HO T5 4x39W 36" fixture online for my new 40g tank. I was planning to run 2 sets of 2 bulbs 8 hours each with a 5 hour or so overlap.

My questions:

1. Is this a good lighting schedule?
2. Should I consider using bulbs with different output temperatures or should I just go with straight 6500K?
3. Given the major price differences out there, are there any T5 bulb brands that are superior or that I should avoid?

Lighting is the one aspect of planted tanks that I have found the least useful and most misleading information on the web. Thanks in advance for your help in clearing up my confusions!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Modern,

The plants will tell you if your lightNing schedule is good. Look for pale plants, plants that are trying to reach the top, fast development of algae - things like that will tell you if you need to modify your light schedule or not. 160 watts over a 40 gal tanks is pretty high. Also keep in mind that 160 watts of T5s seem to emit more light than thicker fluorescent bulbs. So your 160 watts may actually count as more. Prepare yourself to react quickly to whatever problems you see (that means to catch the bad trends in the very, very beginning). With that much light you have no option - you must fertilize or at least to have rich substrate. 

6500K is about the ideal Kelvin temperature for many bulbs. You don't need any other unless you prefer a whiter, cooler look (add 10,000K) or want to bring the red colors of fish, plants, and decorations (add 5,000K).

The only bad T5's that I've heard about are the Hellios ones. I don't even know if they sell them any more.

--Nikolay


----------



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

niko said:


> Modern,
> 
> Also keep in mind that 160 watts of T5s seem to emit more light than thicker fluorescent bulbs. So your 160 watts may actually count as more. Prepare yourself to react quickly to whatever problems you see (that means to catch the bad trends in the very, very beginning).
> --Nikolay


 Nikolay,
So, IYO,do you think T-5's are better than PC's? a lot of people in this group seem to think thusly... I'm setting up a 30G.(36X12X18 ) and now , I'm re-thinking my lighting choice of 1X96W...
](*,)

Edited to clarify my thoughts...


----------



## ElectricHead (Sep 11, 2005)

Check out sunlightsupply.com for some info on T5 tubes. Can view spectrum chart for the "Sun" tubes. I have three sun tubes with parabolic reflectors that I am using on a 58 gal. setup. I have converted from reef to FW plant tank and on reef I had three sun tubes and one pure actinic tube and they put out lots of light. I just removed actinic and redone wiring on balast to use three tube. If that in not enough I will add one more tube.


----------



## modernhamlet (Aug 9, 2005)

Nikolay said:


> 160 watts over a 40 gal tanks is pretty high. Also keep in mind that 160 watts of T5s seem to emit more light than thicker fluorescent bulbs. So your 160 watts may actually count as more. Prepare yourself to react quickly to whatever problems you see (that means to catch the bad trends in the very, very beginning). With that much light you have no option - you must fertilize or at least to have rich substrate.


I know it's a lot of light, which is why I'm going with the quad tube design. Gives me the flexibility to limit the full light to a smaller portion of the day. I'm also planning to have a reef tank in the next couple of years. This fixture shouuld do the trick nicely when the time comes. I figured it's better to have more light than I need than not enough... I can always use less.

I'll play it by ear and see how things go with growth and algae.

I'm using EcoComplete substrate, an EI fert schedule, and pressurized CO2.



hsteve said:


> Nikolay,
> So, IYO,do you think T-5's are better than PC's? a lot of people in this group seem to think thusly... I'm setting up a 30G.(36X12X18 ) and now , I'm re-thinking my lighting choice of 1X96W...


I went with T5 over PC for two reasons:
1. 4 39W bulbs gives me more control over the lighting schedule than any 36" PC combination.
2. I'm lazy and T5 bulbs have a substantially longer life than PCs.

I'm sure there are plenty of reasons to consider PCs though.


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

modernhamlet said:


> 1. 4 39W bulbs gives me more control over the lighting schedule than any 36" PC combination.


I second that. And the light distribution is extremely even.



modernhamlet said:


> 2. I'm lazy and T5 bulbs have a substantially longer life than PCs.


Not so sure about that. Plenty of PCs run for 3-5 years. They are the same type of tubes, one is bent, one is not. HO T5(which the 39w is) run just as hot as PCs. NO T5 is another story.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The T5s run extremely cool - the temperature is about the temperature of your skin. That can't be said for PC's. Also because T5's are skinnier the bulb itself is not in the way of any bouncing light that tries to get down to the water. With a skinnier bulb the reflectors and canopy can be made shorter. And let's not forget the the life of the T5s. That's all I can say about T5s.

--Nikolay


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I run the Teklights (4x39) over my 40g. I only have one timer at the moment, but if I had 2, I would run each set for 8 hrs with a 4hr overlap in the middle (4hr low light, 4hr high light, 4hr low light). I have my lights about 1.25ft above my tank and 4 bulbs at once that high is plenty of light for all the plants I can think of. For bulb choice, I use only the GE Starcoats. They are 1/2 the price of the normal bulbs and have a good color spectrum/rendition.


----------



## modernhamlet (Aug 9, 2005)

Gomer said:


> I run the Teklights (4x39) over my 40g. I only have one timer at the moment, but if I had 2, I would run each set for 8 hrs with a 4hr overlap in the middle (4hr low light, 4hr high light, 4hr low light). I have my lights about 1.25ft above my tank and 4 bulbs at once that high is plenty of light for all the plants I can think of. For bulb choice, I use only the GE Starcoats. They are 1/2 the price of the normal bulbs and have a good color spectrum/rendition.


Thanks, Gomer! I think I'll start off with that lighting schedule and see how things go. Do you hang your lights from the ceiling to get them that high above the tank?

I haven't found out much info on the Starcoats online. Any links to info on them?

I did find these at Reefgeek. The spectrum looked good and the price is certainly reasonable, so I thought I'd give them a try.

Good idea/Bad idea?

thanks,

tom


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I am 99% sure that those bulbs you linked ARE starcoats. Price, spectrum, the fact that they are GE all point to that (T5HO bulbs are relatively limited).

I hang my lights from my shelf above my tank. Look at my journal in the contest journal section


----------



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

I went with T5 over PC for two reasons:
1. 4 39W bulbs gives me more control over the lighting schedule than any 36" PC combination.
2. I'm lazy and T5 bulbs have a substantially longer life than PCs.

I'm sure there are plenty of reasons to consider PCs though.[/QUOTE]

What about the reflector ability for T5 s?AHSupply has a whole chapter on this subject which makes a lot of sense to me...
If you have a bunch of tubes in the same canopy W/ a reflector, the restrike will be horrendous. Do T5 s eliminate that problem?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Generally with T5s, each tube has its own parabolic reflector so less restrike that way. I don't know about T5s lasting longer than PCs. MAny people replace the PCs every year or so but I know some very talented and knowledgable folks who have said, I will pay your shipping if you give me your year old bulbs. Supposedly PCs ar good till they burn out, although like everything, I get the feeling that all depends on the quality/brand you buy to start with. I know my Hellolights 10000k really start to yellow after 6-8 months but I run them very close to the water wiht no fans or covers. I imagine, like with most things electric, that heat is your biggest enemy.


----------



## modernhamlet (Aug 9, 2005)

Gomer said:


> I am 99% sure that those bulbs you linked ARE starcoats. Price, spectrum, the fact that they are GE all point to that (T5HO bulbs are relatively limited).
> 
> I hang my lights from my shelf above my tank. Look at my journal in the contest journal section


You were right, Gomer. The bulbs came in today and they're Starcoats. Lucky break on my part.

I've currently replaced the two actinics that came with the fixture, so I have two 10,000K and two 6500K bulbs at the moment. I'll see how the light changes with 4 65Ks in the morning. Either way, it's one heck of a lot of light. The built in moonlights are a nice touch too.

Anyway, I'm almost there on the equipment. Just need to build a co2 reactor and pick up a few power/timer strips and some peat. Should be ready to fill and test this week. I guess it's about time to order plants... oh boy, plants. That's the hard part. Oh well, I'll start another thread on that tomorrow!

Thanks again everyone.


----------

